# Aurora Guillotine finished



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all - this is the Aurora / Polar Lights reissue of this great kit, don't know what the scale is.. maybee around 1/12th or 1/15th scale.
I etched the woodgrain into the plastic as the kit was void of it!...
I also got the kit to work!... i weighed the blade down with white metal and put some light oil on the sides of the rollers on the blade.. his head comes strait off!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice build Ian, what technique did you use to "etch" the wood grain with? The wood turned out great and looks very realistic. Hopefully when his head comes off that isn't too realistic! I have one of these in my stash and hopefully will get to it one day. I might save your pics on the computer for when that time comes for ideas.

Bob K.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Ian this is the best one that ever seen builtup and it looks like real wood!:thumbsup:


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

Very nice work, especially on the wood grain. Did you use magnets to hold the head to the body?


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Excellent, Ian! Don't let any termites near this model or they may try to take a bite. The wood is superb.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Beautiful work Ian....

....er...you forgot one thing, though....








Dripping Blood!
























Bwahahahahahahaha








oops I mean....
Nyuk, Nyuk, Nyuk......
Denis


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks great, Ian!! Very clean... over all, really nice... great wood and weathering. - Denis


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I can only echo what has already been stated. I particularly like the variations in the "wood" tones--they really give it the appearance of a weathered, well-worn, well-used wooden structure. Strong work! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

On the Aurora factory built, the wicker basket and blade had light blood stains. That's what made it a bit chilling.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Very nicely done.
I echo the comments about the wood. Very natural and well worn look.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work, Ian, especially the wood, just like the box art and looking weathered and worn. Maybe the basket needs a bit of old black/purplish staining to it.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Once again I will run where agels fear to tread and agree with mcdee. beyond that, fine build, Ian. :thumbsup:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

AHHH!.. Blood staining... never even gave it a thought to tell you the truth!... yes i might add it on to the blade and the basket.. Many thanks for the hint!


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

Looks great Ian, especially the wood grain effect. He could be the first 'chop' of the day so there might not be too much blood on the blade I wish I still had mine


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes, quite right, he might be the first chop of the day; but it'd be a coincidence if he'd also got a new basket too!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

~RK~


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

csoldier said:


> He could be the first 'chop' of the day so there might not be too much blood on the blade


He might have been the first "chop" of _that_ day, but what about previous beheadings? Beyond keeping it functional and perhaps sharpening the blade (providing the executioner was paid to do so by the family of the victim, that is), did they bother to clean the blade after every use? Somehow I doubt it. So, you could add some reddish brown streaks to represent the dried blood of the device's previous "customers", and a little red to represent fresh blood.


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Great job on that man, makes me want to do one.


----------

